# So, what do women like for men to wear in bed?



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Because I really don't know. It never really gets talked about all that much. Not nearly as much as for women.

And please, don't answer with "a good heart" or something like that just so you can remind everyone on here for the upteenth time that you're not superficial; it's annoying and not really the point of the thread. I assume that people aren't by default.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

People care what someone else wears in bed? ...wat.

Maybe I'm just confused, but you're sleeping. So...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

A hard on with a huge smile. Nothing takes the place of that, nothing!!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely nothing. ^_^


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Another vote for nothing. Bare skin feels GREAT.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> A hard on with a huge smile. Nothing takes the place of that, nothing!!


hmm, are we allowed to link stuff given an NSFW warning? i'll take the risk.. NSFW don't click [removed link] if your under 18 & viewer discretion is advised etc...


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Black Calvin Klein underwear would be my number one choice.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, obviously the best choice is "nothing," but since everyone has already said that, I suppose the next best thing is a nice, loose-fitting pair of plaid flannel boxers in blue or purple.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Seeing as most women are saying nothing, I guess my preference to sleep naked is a good thing.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

So, it's pretty much what I thought prior. Just nicer underwear and of course nudity is approved. I always like it when women break out their special evening get-ups, and the equivalents for men (like Hugh Heffner smoking jackets) are generally thought of as ridiculous (in the case of my prior example, probably for good reason :happy, so it just doesn't seem very fair.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I enjoy nothing, but something about a white or grey T-shirt and a pair of boxers has always been pretty irresistible for me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Boxers!

or pants without a shirt, at least.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> People care what someone else wears in bed? ...wat.
> 
> Maybe I'm just confused, but you're sleeping. So...


I think you might be confused


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

bengalcat said:


> I think you might be confused


But if you're gettin' it on you're nekkid. NO MAKE SENSE TO BRAIN.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

WolfStar said:


> But if you're gettin' it on you're nekkid.


 surprisingly not as often as in porn.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

traceur said:


> surprisingly not as often as in porn.


"Should I take off my pants?"
"No leave them on, they're so sexy on you."


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> But if you're gettin' it on you're nekkid. NO MAKE SENSE TO BRAIN.


Variety is the spice of life. Probably nothing surpasses nekkid but surely the odd chaps every now and then would make bedtime more entertaining.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like @MuChApArAdOx and @Eerie got here before me so my job is done. Unless you are visiting inlaws or are at camp, then no clothes needed.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Boxers!
> 
> or pants without a shirt, at least.


im also a fan of shirt without pants LOL


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> im also a fan of shirt without pants LOL


yea baby






























come to donald...


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

knittigan said:


> No forgiveness necessary. And this is what a _well-fitting_ dress shirt and pair of dress pants look like. Much nicer than something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to slightly change the subject here. I'm about 30 pounds underweight (I'm 6'1 and 135 pounds) and I've always been told that I should wear looser clothes so as to not draw attention to how thin I am. Does the above only apply to (at least) average built men? I've always been confused by "slim fit" clothes, because one would gather from the name that they're supposed to be worn by "slim" men, although it is usually better built men who are encouraged to wear them.


----------



## Maze (Nov 17, 2010)

Nothing!  Or some nice boxers, cozy pajama bottoms, or silky underwear. (Basically stuff that's soft and comfy.) I don't like guys wearing shirts though 'cause I like to cozy up to a nice warm chest with a some hair. ...And now I'm horny...:blushed:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

It's so funny to me about boxers - they're such a stereotype. I tried wearing them for a while and just didn't like how much they pinched. 

Stuff is just allowed to move around too much in there, and then you sit down and *pinch*. If you're shipping valuables, you pack them snugly so they don't roll around. 

So no thanks - it's boxer briefs for me, and this is what I tend to wear to bed.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> It's so funny to me about boxers - they're such a stereotype. I tried wearing them for a while and just didn't like how much they pinched.
> 
> Stuff is just allowed to move around too much in there, and then you sit down and *pinch*. If you're shipping valuables, you pack them snugly so they don't roll around.
> 
> So no thanks - it's boxer briefs for me, and this is what I tend to wear to bed.


I agree with this. They're not as bad as briefs, I don't see how anyone besides a little boy could be comfortable in those, but boxers are way too loose and you've got to be carefull sitting down. Boxer Briefs are the best. I'm surprised so many women on here like boxers, I'd of expected them to all say boxer briefs or trunks.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah I hate boxers. Too restrictive. You can rip them by running. Unless you get baggy ones & then your stuff hangs down your leg & flops around when you walk. Or sticks to your leg on hot sweaty days. Not good.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

whatever he's comfortable with...:dry:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

So what I'm getting from this is that ... some men have issues with the junk in their trunks? Especially on hot, humid days?


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

koalaroo said:


> So what I'm getting from this is that ... some men have issues with the junk in their trunks? Especially on hot, humid days?


Yep, when it's 110 outside, commando time.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

cool, at least I do get one thing right, lol!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> cool, at least I do get one thing right, lol!


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

So if i want ladies i should stop wearing socks to bed....well forget women then!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I like socks. >.>

Could be pristine white athletic socks, or argyle socks, or those '70s tube socks with the colored bands at the top. I just like them, don't ask me why.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> I like socks. >.>
> 
> Could be pristine white athletic socks, or argyle socks, or those '70s tube socks with the colored bands at the top. I just like them, don't ask me why.


I randomly find pristine white socks kind of hot on a guy if they're the taller ones rather than the short ones. Or dress socks. Don't even ask me where that came from.

Edited for this:










Bam. Also, @redmanXNTP and @MyName, I think that you'll find that lots of people use boxers and boxer briefs interchangeably. I know that I do, my boyfriend does as well, and so do all of the men in my family.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I randomly find pristine white socks kind of hot on a guy if they're the taller ones rather than the short ones. Or dress socks. Don't even ask me where that came from.


As long as it isn't sandals over socks into the bedroom, I'm OK with it. :crazy:


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

I think boxer briefs are hot. Bare chests are nice but a T-shirt that's gotten soft from being worn a lot is nice to snuggle up to, as well. I don't mind a SO wearing socks, either, if that's what he likes. :happy:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Intricate Mystic said:


> I think boxer briefs are hot. Bare chests are nice but a T-shirt that's gotten soft from being worn a lot is nice to snuggle up to, as well. I don't mind a SO wearing socks, either, if that's what he likes. :happy:





koalaroo said:


> As long as it isn't sandals over socks into the bedroom, I'm OK with it. :crazy:





knittigan said:


> I randomly find pristine white socks kind of hot on a guy if they're the taller ones rather than the short ones. Or dress socks. Don't even ask me where that came from.
> 
> Edited for this:
> 
> ...


I don't know about the socks part...


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> I don't know about the socks part...


I acknowledge that it's weird. I think I've seen far too many fashion shoots with suit models in varying states of undress.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> I don't know about the socks part...


ha, the first thing i said when looking at this is the socks have to go. Bleh, something about men and socks that super turns me off. All i can think of is socks and sandals, " instant turnoff " Also my husband would't be caught dead in any of these particular boxers


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> ha, the first thing i said when looking at this is the socks have to go. Bleh, something about men and socks that super turns me off. All i can think of is socks and sandals, " instant turnoff " Also my husband would't be caught dead in any of these particular boxers


It's all grey and black boxer briefs for me. The only person I'd impress with brightly colored briefs is my girlfriend, and she's not looking there to find pretty pastels.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I like having something to take off.  Boxers have my vote.

Really, anything with a soft texture works though.  If it's comfy on him, it'll probably be comfy to lay on.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Boxer briefs are totally hot any time. Silk boxers are ok, but look slightly ridiculous if he has a raging hard on. And I'm usually worried I'm going to hurt him when I try to take the silk boxers off. Boxer briefs at least keep everything pointed in the right direction for easy removal, lol.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

To be honest, i'm not too bothered. I wear just comfy clothes to bed, so I don't expect him to dress down.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Slow dancing neked prior to getting in between the sheets can be fun. Cheapest outfits available, and plenty sexy. 
DB


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> People care what someone else wears in bed? ...wat.
> 
> Maybe I'm just confused, but you're sleeping. So...


Who the hell is sleeping in bed? Life is much more serious than that. You sleep at work, man. 
Digger Blue


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Unless Calvin is personally paying me to advertise for him, I'd not wear his stuff. On the other hand, if you search on the Levi Strauss jingle, you will have fun. I personally prefer it over the one by McDonald's.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Form-fitted wifebeater (white tank top) and boxers.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Siren said:


> Boxer briefs are totally hot any time. Silk boxers are ok, but look slightly ridiculous if he has a raging hard on. And I'm usually worried I'm going to hurt him when I try to take the silk boxers off. Boxer briefs at least keep everything pointed in the right direction for easy removal, lol.


omg, those satin-y boxers and a hard on is so hot to me, LOL. Cause it feels all.... smooth and silky under the fabric ;P maybe I'm just a weirdo haha.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

i can't believe all you people like socks. socks are so unattractive! toddlers wear socks to bed.

boxers/boxer briefs + lightweight tshirt is all you need.

i've often wondered about the "junk" question.....if a man is sleeping nekkid what if he rolls on his nuts? or his log? i mean if stuff is just flopping around and you're tossing and turning, it sounds dangerous. 0_o


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Khys said:


> i've often wondered about the "junk" question.....if a man is sleeping nekkid what if he rolls on his nuts? or his log? i mean if stuff is just flopping around and you're tossing and turning, it sounds dangerous. 0_o


Considering beds are soft and fluffy and nuts are surrounded by thighs, which are soft and fuzzy, you'd _really_ have to go out of your way to hurt yourself.

I honestly think a man crushing his own nuts in bed is almost as unlikely to happen as a loose item of clothing that is still in the bed accidentally disappearing into your vagina.

The likelyhood of _you_ crushing his nuts however, that's a much more plausible scenario. You should be careful 0_o


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

Eerie said:


> Absolutely nothing. ^_^


not if it's freezing cold outside


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

johnjohnjohn said:


> not if it's freezing cold outside


Well, good thing for me I don't sleep outside.


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

If the lights are out, you may not notice anyway.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

johnjohnjohn said:


> If the lights are out, you may not notice anyway.


Are you suggesting someone can't tell a naked person from a clothed person in the dark?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I generally wear a comfy t-shirt and pj bottoms to bed. *shrug* You should be comfy when you sleep, and that's my kind of comfy. Besides, the only time it should be of any concern what your SO's wearing to bed, it's not like they're gonna be wearing it for long anyway, lol.

I've never really cared one way or another what my SOs chose to wear to bed. Whatever makes them happy is good enough for me. I'd much rather they wear their favorite pj outfit and be relaxed and comfortable than wear some ridiculous lingerie outfit that makes them feel insecure or on display for my supposed benefit.

In fact, thinking back now, the sexiest thing an SO wore to bed was one of my shirts. It was more because it made her feel sexy than anything though. That's what I appreciate most. Whatever they want to wear is what I want them to wear.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't care what they wear, their comfort is the important part to me.


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

Eerie said:


> Are you suggesting someone can't tell a naked person from a clothed person in the dark?


not as readily as someone could see during the light of the day with the covers rolled back.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Boxer briefs are best to wear in any situation, especially if you play a sport. When I played football I wore boxers one time during a game. By the end of the night they were completely ripped in random places. NOT comfortable when sprinting. As for wearing boxers at night, every morning when I woke up my junk always found a way out of the hole in the front...

So boxer briefs is what I wear. Comfortable and easy.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Khys said:


> i've often wondered about the "junk" question.....if a man is sleeping nekkid what if he rolls on his nuts? or his log? i mean if stuff is just flopping around and you're tossing and turning, it sounds dangerous. 0_o


Don't worry about it, hon - "Danger" is my middle name. :wink:


----------



## Angua (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing... and I don't even mean it in a sexual way... I just love the feeling of skin-on-skin.


----------



## kikikins (Feb 9, 2012)

birthday suit...love the body heat


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always received hungry eyes when I mention I sleep naked. I usually mention this on the first date...haha.... 

I really wish more chicks would prefer naked sleeping!!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

HAL said:


> There are loads of 'naked' responses in this thread.
> 
> So I'd like to ask.. Not that I've had vast experience, but why have all the girlfriends in my life always preferred for themselves to sleep with some form of pyjamas on? Usual some kind of pyjamas shorts thingy, and a Tshirt of some form.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for the entirety of the female population, but I, too, sleep in the nude.

Embracing a partner in mutual naked slumber is a beautiful thing.


Even alone, I prefer sleeping naked but logistical factors like _roommates _often make this unrealistic.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I prefer to wear long pajama pants and I don't change my shirt from the beginning of the day because that would be an unnecessary expenditure of energy.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing. I love cuddling naked


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Whatever they want, as long as they stay the hell out of my bed.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

MyName said:


> Because I really don't know. It never really gets talked about all that much. Not nearly as much as for women.
> 
> And please, don't answer with "a good heart" or something like that just so you can remind everyone on here for the upteenth time that you're not superficial; it's annoying and not really the point of the thread. I assume that people aren't by default.


Those black see-through clothes. I don't know what they're called, I saw it in a porno once. But I'm pretty sure they're the male equivalent of lingerie, and it's obvious why. Or maybe, like, a Batman garter belt or some shit. With a cape and everything.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Nothingggg


----------

